# Certificate of Residency from a UK council



## Zero25 (Oct 26, 2021)

I'm in the process of preparing for a move to Spain. One of the documents my customs agent has requested is a Certificate of Residency from our local council. I have called the council and nobody has any idea what I'm talking about. Has anyone had any luck obtaining on of these from a UK council? Which department did you deal with?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Do28 (Dec 21, 2010)

Your council tax bill.....


----------



## Zero25 (Oct 26, 2021)

Thanks. Our customs agent is insisting that it has to be a certificate from the council, a council tax bill won't do.


----------



## Do28 (Dec 21, 2010)

Zero25 said:


> Thanks. Our customs agent is insisting that it has to be a certificate from the council, a council tax bill won't do.


there is no such thing that I am aware of. your local council only knows who is in your house from your council tax bill.


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

Only tax office issue such cert.




__





How to apply for a certificate of residence to claim tax relief abroad


Find out how to get a certificate of residence as an individual, company or organisation so you do not get taxed twice on foreign income.




www.gov.uk


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

proud.to.be.EUROPEAN said:


> Only tax office issue such cert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next thing they'll want that officially translated into Spanish at your expense.

I'd look for another customs agent. Where we used to live there were dozens of them.

EDIT: And tell them what you're doing and why...................


----------



## Nubs82 (10 mo ago)

Zero25 said:


> I'm in the process of preparing for a move to Spain. One of the documents my customs agent has requested is a Certificate of Residency from our local council. I have called the council and nobody has any idea what I'm talking about. Has anyone had any luck obtaining on of these from a UK council? Which department did you deal with?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi - did you get this sorted? - we are in the same process and our council has no idea on what this is!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I had a reason to contact my local council in England when I lived there, and they suggested they would issue a letter stating that I am on the electoral register. This seems to satisfy a foreign country that wanted confirmation of my UK residence. It's difficult in UK because unlike many other countries, there is no population register, such as padrón in Spain and Einwohnermeldeamt in Germany.


----------



## MarieS (9 mo ago)

Nubs82 said:


> Hi - did you get this sorted? - we are in the same process and our council has no idea on what this is!


Us too! I just wrote another post on this. Our council won’t provide it and have issued copies of our council tax payments instead. Removal company says it won’t be accepted. What to do??


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

MarieS said:


> Us too! I just wrote another post on this. Our council won’t provide it and have issued copies of our council tax payments instead. Removal company says it won’t be accepted. What to do??


Ask the removal company to supply you with a sample document they have had previously.
As they are giving you the instructions they should also be guiding you, after all you are paying for a service that it appears they are not giving at the moment.


----------



## MarieS (9 mo ago)

Barriej said:


> Ask the removal company to supply you with a sample document they have had previously.
> As they are giving you the instructions they should also be guiding you, after all you are paying for a service that it appears they are not giving at the moment.


Thanks - they have provided a sample document so we know what we need. The problem is our council won’t provide it as they’ve never heard of it being done for anyone, and the registrar ( who apparently has to sign it!) won’t touch anything that isn’t births, deaths or marriages..


----------

